# Imprintables Warehouse Launches New Myogrid Performance Wear



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Imprintables Warehouse announces the launch of its new line of performance wear garments called Myogrid. For the first time in history, Imprintables will offer a complete line of apparel specifically designed for sports and training as well as every day wear. It is perfect for a variety of fitness activities such as CrossFit, running, yoga and more.

The men and women’s lines are offered in two apparel series. The compression series is designed for targeted muscle support while exercising, and the training series offers post-workout wear with built-in vented heat zones to offer a lightweight, breathable feel. 

Sizes vary from small to triple XL. Available colors are heather blue, heather gray and heather pink in the training series and black and gray in the compression series. 

Myogrid, a performance apparel company new to the heat-applied graphics industry, has made its debut across the UFC® organization before branching out to online retail distributors. It’s specifically engineered for targeted muscle performance that is revolutionizing the world of fitness apparel. Myogrid offers an unparalleled line of apparel at a fraction of the cost of its competitors. 

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign making equipment and supplies. Their online selection includes vinyl cutters, printer/cutters, Stahls’ heat presses, heat-applied, and sign vinyl materials. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (724)-583-0426; email: [email protected].


----------

